# Murano width with mirrors



## pb2 (Jul 27, 2009)

Could some kind soul who owns a new Murano take a tape measure and tell me how long a Murano is INCLUDING the mirrors?

We're moving in to a new house and considering buying a Murano. However, I'm worried that it might be a little too wide to fit. The available exterior dimensions, unfortunately, only include the width NOT including the mirrors.

Thanks,
PB


----------



## pachi zeron (Jul 3, 2009)

Thats going to pose a very big problem to you and your family. You must have ample allowance for your car in the garage. Get a car that would be easy to park inside your new garage.


----------



## pb2 (Jul 27, 2009)

To be clear, we have space within the garage. The issue is entry into the garage, because there is a support beam in the middle of the two-car garage doorway.


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

You know if it's that tight... and you really want to put the car in the garage I'd add 24" to the published width - or always fold them in before entering the garage and save a few inches. Personally I couldn't deal with the worry. I have an 09 LE and would be happy tpo measure - soon as it stops raining! 

Even with published specs - consider wheel base vs. body width...
Good luck with the new house and ride!


----------

